# Mc Borg's Birthday thread.



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Today is Mc Borg's birthday!

:boogie :boogie :boogie :clap :hb :nw :nw :nw


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Happy Birthday Mc Borg!*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! :boogie :boogie :boogie :hb :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Happy Birthday Mc Borg!*



ANCIENT said:


>


 :lol :lol :lol Django cake!

I was really hoping there wouldn't be one of these threads, but thanks guys!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Happy Birthday Mc Borg!*

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Happy Birthday Mc Borg!*

Happy Birthday Joe! :hb


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Happy Birthday Mc Borg!*

Happy Birthday Mc Borg. :yay


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Happy Birthday Mc Borg!*

Happy 19th Mc Borg.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Happy Birthday Mc Borg!*

Happy Birthday Mac! :yay


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Happy Birthday Mc Borg!*



Mc Borg said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


don't eat it, though...i have to take it back.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Happy Birthday Mc Borg!*

Happy Birthday! :banana :boogie


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Happy Birthday Mc Borg!*

Banned! I mean happy birthday!! :boogie :yay :boogie


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: Happy Birthday Mc Borg!*

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Happy Birthday Mc Borg!*

Happy Birthday!! Hope it's fabulous. =]

:yay :banana :hb


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Happy Birthday Mc Borg!*

Hey, Happy Belated Birthday! Hope it was a good one!!!

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Happy Birthday Mc Borg!*

I say we keep bumping this thread to the top to make everyone think it's Mc Borg's b-day every day


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Happy Birthday Mc Borg!*

Banned because no! :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Mc Borg's Birthday thread. Where everyday it's his Birthday.*

*bump*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Mc Borg's Birthday thread. Where everyday is his Birthday.*

*sigh* bump...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Mc Borg's Birthday thread. Where everyday is his Birthday.*

if his birthday is everyday he must be old.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Mc Borg's Birthday thread. Where everyday is his Birthday.*

Happy B-Day Mc Borg!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Mc Borg's Birthday thread. Where everyday is his Birthday.*

Happy Mc Borg Birthday! D:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Mc Borg's Birthday thread. Where everyday is his Birthday.*

Happy Birthday jchildr!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Mc Borg's Birthday thread. Where everyday is his Birthday.*



Mc Borg said:


> Happy Birthday jchildr!


LOL
I'm smooth enough to change my b-day every year a few days before it occurs so nobody gets to embarrass me with a thread like this


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Mc Borg's Birthday thread. Where everyday is his Birthday.*

I hid mine too, but mentioned it in another thread and somehow Ancient saw it. :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Mc Borg's Birthday thread. Where everyday is his Birthday.*



Mc Borg said:


> I hid mine too, but mentioned it in another thread and *somehow Ancient saw it*. :lol


ANCIENT see's everything... :twisted


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Mc Borg's Birthday thread. Where everyday is his Birthday.*

I Feel It All - Feist

[youtube:3rnolx20]IcgfdtkcIW0[/youtube:3rnolx20]


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Mc Borg's Birthday thread. Where everyday is his Birthday.*

Happy B-day Mc Borg!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Mc Borg's Birthday thread. Where everyday is his Birthday.*

i baked you a Sno Nrut cake, Mc Borg!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Mc Borg's Birthday thread. Where everyday is his Birthday.*



jchildr said:


> Happy B-day Mc Borg!


Happy Birthday to you too!



ANCIENT said:


> i baked you a Sno Nrut cake, Mc Borg!


lol..I hate Sno Nrut! You ruined my birthday ancient! :sigh


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Mc Borg's Birthday thread. Where everyday is his Birthday.*

Happy Birthday McBorg! :hb


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Mc Borg's Birthday thread. Where everyday is his Birthday.*



Reachinghigher said:


> Happy Birthday McBorg! :hb


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Mc Borg's Birthday thread. Where everyday is his Birthday.*



jchildr said:


> Reachinghigher said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday McBorg! :hb


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Mc Borg's Birthday thread. Where everyday is his Birthday.*

Happy Birthday, Mc Borg!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Mc Borg's Birthday thread. Where everyday is his Birthday.*



jchildr said:


> Happy Birthday, McBorg!


Happy Birthday, McBorg!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Mc Borg's Birthday thread. Where everyday is his Birthday.*

Happy Birthday again! :hb


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Mc Borg's Birthday thread. Where everyday is his Birthday.*

Happy Birthday, Mc Borg!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Mc Borg's Birthday thread. Where everyday is his Birthday.*



jchildr said:


> Happy Birthday, Mc Borg!


Thanks.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Mc Borg's Birthday thread. Where everyday is his Birthday.*

Happy Birthday McBorg!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Mc Borg's Birthday thread. Where everyday is his Birthday.*

Happy Birthday Mc Borg! :hb :yay


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Mc Borg's Birthday thread. Where everyday is his Birthday.*

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb

Happy Birthday McBorg!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Mc Borg's Birthday thread. Where everyday is his Birthday.*

This thread is so lame :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Mc Borg's Birthday thread. Where everyday is his Birthday.*

happy birthday, man. all the Sno Nrut in the world can explain how i feel right now. only if you can see how happy i look. i'm even crying. how old are you anyway? 26?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Mc Borg's Birthday thread. Where everyday is his Birthday.*



Mc Borg said:


> This thread is so lame :lol


you know you love it!

:hb


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Happy Birthday Mc Borg.

I've never actually chatted with you, but you've apparently clawed your way into my life. Today, I was talking to someone about school mascots. We were going through all the ones we could think of from high school and university, and one of the univs in my province has a bear/dog thing in a kilt called McFog (don't ask). The conversation went about like this:

"Yeah, and that university has a dog thing called Mc Borg!"
"McWhat?"
"McBorg!"
"....What?!"
"Oh, uh, I mean, yeah I mean I don't know."

Happy Birthday man. Happy Birthday.

Edit: It's not even pronounced McBorg  Does that make this better or worse?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Indeed! Happy Birthday Mc Borg!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Happy Birthday Mc Borg.
> 
> I've never actually chatted with you, but you've apparently clawed your way into my life. Today, I was talking to someone about school mascots. We were going through all the ones we could think of from high school and university, and one of the univs in my province has a bear/dog thing in a kilt called McFog (don't ask). The conversation went about like this:
> 
> ...


LMAO! That's awesome. :lol


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday tooo youuu.....Happy Birthday tooo youuu..... Happy Birthday McBooorrg......Happy Birthday Tooooo Youuuuuuu!!!! lol And Maany Mooore....

:lol :boogie :con :yes :eek :duck  :cig Congratulations :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:391r6j0s]ECTv2J-S07g[/youtube:391r6j0s]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> I found a Mc Borg video on youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bwahahahahaaa!!!!! :lol I saw that months ago..I was hoping none of you would find it. :lol

I had no idea that video existed when I chose my screen name by the way :lol


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> I found a Mc Borg video on youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :ditto This calls for another celebration and another reminder that everyday is McBorg's Birthday!!!

Happy Birthday again today McBorg with many happy returns :lol

Time for another Birthday Party in McBorg's honor....Congratulations!!! :boogie :boogie :boogie

:banana :banana opcorn :hb :hb :yay :yay :clap :clap :lol :lol :rofl :rofl :teeth :haha


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^Thanks, man.. Happy Birthday to you too, good sir!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

So how old are ya now? Hit middle age yet?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Sunshine009 said:


> So how old are ya now? Hit middle age yet?


i think he is. i saw him the other day at a car dealer looking at a corvette. midlife crisis, maybe?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

According to my calculations this is day 20 of "The Everyday Is Mc Borg's Birthday Thread." Happy Birthday!!! :hb :lol

Minimize the negitive, maximize the positive... :yes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Kyaa said:


> I found a Mc Borg video on youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :spit :lol :rofl








:lol


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Today is day 21 of "the Every Day is Mc Borg's Birthday" Thread! Happy Birthday Mc Borg!!! :yes :hb


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Whoa, I almost forgot to wish you a Happy Birthday, Mc Borg


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Festivus, jchildr! :yay


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

It is now day 22 of "the Every Day is Mc Borg's Birthday" Thread! Happy Birthday Mc Borg!!!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mc Borg!!! Day23 :hb


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Happy Birthday!
Think we can keep this going until his real B-Day rolls around again?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^yes.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

many happy returns, and sorry it's late!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

jchildr said:


> Happy Birthday!
> Think we can keep this going until his real B-Day rolls around again?


lol..good luck.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mc Borg!!! Day 25 opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

[youtube:2usehrzg]DU1ktvktQWg[/youtube:2usehrzg]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I think I might change my screen name now :lol


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mc Borg!!! Day 251/2 opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Diatonic arpeggio


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm seeing some gray hair starting to sprout on the birthday's boy's noggin.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MC BURGERMEISTER MEISTERBURGER!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mc borg is starting to get dry mouth. thank you.


p.s. no, i haven't been drinking...ok, maybe a little.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Happy Birthday, MCBorg!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mc Borg!!! Day 26 opcorn


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mc borg now has a hangover.

:hb


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

What a Birthday Party....26 days and counting.... this is the best birthday party ever! :lol :yes


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mc Borg!!! Day 27 opcorn


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Merry Day of Birth, Sir Borg of the Emcees!!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I am counting down the time till when it's Mc Borg's birthday again :time :yes opcorn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Canadian Thanksgiving everybody! :yay


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> Happy Canadian Thanksgiving everybody! :yay


 :ditto


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mc Borg! :yay


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Buon compleanno Mc Borg!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

and on the 7th day of christmas ANCIENT came down the chimney of Mc Borg's house. he went up the stairs (watch out for that cat) into Mc borg's room. Mc borg was sound asleep as ANCIENT placed the fender american vintage 1952 telecaster next to the fire place. on his way out, ANCIENT got uncomfortably close (i mean, like what the **** uncomfortably close) to Mc Borg and whispered "happy birthday" into his ear. Borg got the biggest kool-aid smile ANCIENT had ever and then he cuddled up into his blankets with his invader zim plush doll. a happy Mc Borg? maybe. creeped out? most likely. on the way up the chimney ANCIENT dropped his wallet, which had all his info...****.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday McBorg!!! Day 28 opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Diatonic arpeggio


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc borg's old user name use to be "Misty Brown Eyez"

this was his avatar:









happy birthday! :hb


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:lol :lol :lol 

I didn't think anyone would remember that. ops


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Joyeux anniversaire Mc Borg! :hb


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday McBorg!!! Day 29 opcorn :hb :cup


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Un-Happy Non-Opposite Non-Day nobody! :yay


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Aloysius said:


> Diatonic arpeggio


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Diatonic arpeggio


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

[youtube:33bppyeh]DU1ktvktQWg[/youtube:33bppyeh]


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

otanj?bi omedet? gozaimasu


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Aloysius said:


> [youtubeurvmduy]DU1ktvktQWg[/youtubeurvmduy]


there should be a poll for this video.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday McBorg!!! Day 30 :hb :hb  :lol opcorn :yes :rofl


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy 30th Birthday Mc Borg!!! Day 19... D:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hb :clap :yay :clap :hb
Boldog szuletesnapot kivanok!!!!!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:time


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mr. Borg!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Mb Corg!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday McBorg!!! Day 31 opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Cm Grob!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Sno Nrut... D:


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:hb

(sorry, i ran out of weird things to say. you're probably glad, though. :lol )


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Today is day number 32!! opcorn There are 333 more days left... :time ...until we can start another thread like this and then there will be two Mc Borg birthday theads :yay :lol Happy Birthday Mc Borg!!! :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, 32 days.. :b 

haha.. That would be awesome if you guys could keep it going that long :lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Happy Birthday Mac Borg!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mac Hammer! :yay


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Mc Borg said:


> Happy Birthday Mac Hammer! :yay


[youtube:tn7kyz5s]Fb27wb8UpOE[/youtube:tn7kyz5s]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

meow


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday McBorg!!! Day 33 opcorn countdown: 332 days to go :yes :yay


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mc Burger! :hb


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Day *34* of the McBorg Birthday Thread! Happy Birthday McBorg!!!


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Yay! Day #35! Happy Birthday Mc Borg! (Please click on thumbnail pic!)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks..lol

That cake is awesome =P...When I look at it, the lips seem to be saying "I hate you" hahaha


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:hb Day *36*!!! Happy Birthday McBorg!!! :hb:yay:lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Mc Borg!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Diatonic arpeggio


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mc Borg!!! :hb


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Iatonic D'arpeggio


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Happy belated birthday


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Yeah. Happy Birthday, Mc Borg!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:hb Mc Borg


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Happy birthday. I hope you enjoy the new kidney. 

Keep on MC-ing.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't think I ever wished you Happy Birthday, so ...

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

wow, 8 pages...not bad


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

and happy birthday!!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

happy birthday mc borg :hb


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

D:

Happy Birthday mutant boost!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

boost +1


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

And ... Happy Birthday again!

I don't entirely understand the customs here, let me know if I'm doing it wrong


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Guerrilla Radio - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

happy birthday mc borg


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

diatonic arpeggio-ey


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Indeed. Happy Birthday Mc Berg!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy 109th ... or whatever # it is now


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

happy borgday Mc Birth


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mc Hammer!


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

Partypartypartyparty!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

lolz u


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day! :boogie


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Happy AWE-day! This place is so gay!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Omg!

Happy Birthday

MC Borg ! ! ! ! !


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday..:O)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mc Borg :hb


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Wait, wait, I though McBorg was deceased. If so, who cares about his birthday.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

RIP Mc Borg :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

An old Ancient thread I miss her I wish she hadn't gotten herself banned.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, ANCIENT was hot. *offensive comment removed*


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Toad Licker said:


> An old Ancient thread I miss her I wish she hadn't gotten herself banned.


Happy Birthday, Toad Licker! 

Wait, what? Ancient was a girl? I thought he was a guy? @[email protected]

Oh and...

I Feel It All - Feist
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

i want it all - feist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> Happy Birthday, Toad Licker!
> 
> Wait, what? Ancient was a girl? I thought he was a guy? @[email protected]
> 
> ...


It's been a while back but I remember them saying they were female and that many people thought they were male due to her avatar.

I feel all feisty


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh, wow. I was friends with ancient here and on SAF, and always thought she was a guy. lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

